# Fines for using SatNav !



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

A friend of mine who is recently back from Spain has mentioned to me that from November the police will be enforcing the section of THIS piece of legislation relating to SatNavs to boost revenue collections.

Anybody else heard about this :x


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fines for using Sat Nav.*

This Post should read ..

.Fines for using Sat Nav WHILST DRIVING.
ie re programing

If you read the threads that go with it.

Brian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Fines for using Sat Nav.*



bktayken said:


> .Fines for using Sat Nav WHILST DRIVING.
> 
> Brian


So, how else is one supposed to use a satnav.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fine using sat nav*

Just edited it knew somebody would come up with that one


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Fines for using Sat Nav.*



bktayken said:


> This Post should read ..
> 
> .Fines for using Sat Nav WHILST DRIVING.
> ie re programing
> ...


The article refers to 'using' there is no reference to programming or setting-up :?

The question would seem to be, if a satnav is operating in the vehicle and the driver is availing of its output, will that be considered 'using' the device by the local constabulary.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

In quite a few countries its illegal to have the speed camera location element of your Sat Nav enabled.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
just "Perhaps", it is like the phone, if you hold it to your ear whilst on the move,"Wrong",but through the radio OK.it would be safer to pull up to reprogram it,as you have to read and press buttons. So,if you are happy to do this while on the move,do not be surprised when you see men shaving,reading and ladies applying make up etc.and worse.
How todays modern jet or helicopter pilots manage to do their jobs,never ceases to amaze me,unfortunately,the driving test is not that demanding. 
Ted


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> In quite a few countries its illegal to have the speed camera location element of your Sat Nav enabled.


Shows what a sham it is when the authorities say speed cameras are located at accident hot spots. If that were the case then they should be pleased of any device that warns drivers they are at one.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

This is a copy of a thread from the link you gave and it clearly mentions* manually *which would infer ....setting up, reprograming,minipulating.
But yes there is some concern as the Trafico are good at issuing tickets and then you have hard time fighting them.

What it says about GPS is:

4. Son infracciones graves, cuando no sean constitutivas de delito, las conductas tipificadas en esta Ley referidas a:
f) Conducir utilizando manualmente dispositivos de telefonía móvil, navegadores o cualquier otro sistema de comunicación.

That loosely translates to: 4. These are serious violations: [...] f) Driving* manually *using mobile phone devices, navigation devices or any other communication systems.

So it seems to me that Bertel is correct: you can use GPS as long you don't manipulate it while driving. Interestingly, it says "utilizando manualmente"; this implies you are using your hands. So in theory you could use voice commands to control your devices without breaking the law…

Brian


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Sat nav fines*

Just noticed this legilation was approved ....June 10th 2009...doh

Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sat nav fines*



bktayken said:


> Just noticed this legilation was approved ....June 10th 2009...doh
> Brian


I noticed that too Brian, and more significantly - there has been almost nothing on the ex-pat forums since then.

If the police had been clobbering people as feared, the forums would be full of it. Nothing like doom and gloom to fuel a forum!! :roll: 8O

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Sat nav fines*



Zebedee said:


> bktayken said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed this legilation was approved ....June 10th 2009...doh
> ...


Point taken. But, my friends information is that that particular section, which has not been enforced heretofore, is to be enforced from November as an additional revenue raising measure for the hard pressed authorities.

BTW he is not a MH'r, he was away for a few weeks in an apartment.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just to add a bit of fuel to the fire 


You can be prosecuted for programming your satnav whilst on the move in THIS country !!! 

The offence is "Not being in a position to have proper control of your vehicle" Its the same offence as has been used in the past to prosecute (persecute??) drivers taking a swig from a bottle of drink or eating a sandwich whilst under way.

I am not going to comment on the reasonableness (is that a real word??) or otherwise other than to say I would expect anyone who HAS been prosecuted has, as the saying goes "Failed the attitude test" Big time :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

On Mercedes comand systems sold in The Netherlands, the ability to manually re-route and change settings whilst the vehicle is in-motion is programmed out (Easily re-programmed back in (see my other posts)). 

I can see why as it is too easy to be distracted if not careful.

TM


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Why is it that the old bill can use all this clobber when driving but we can't?

Always thought that strange.

Eddie


----------

